# Delayed primary closure & wound vac



## mrolf (Oct 26, 2012)

Scenario: On 10/19 patient had an I&D with prepatellar bursectomy and application of wound vac, CPT 27340 and on 10/22 patient then had a wound vac dressing change under anesthesia CPT 15852-58 for septic prepatella bursitis. Now on 10/24 patient had a wound vac dressing change with irrigation and partial delayed primary closure of prepatellar septic open wound of knee under IV sedation. The wound is 10x8 cm. The superior and inferior ends of the incision were closed with nylon sutures. A total of 4cm of the wound was closed and 6x6 cm was left open and new wound vac dressing was applied.

Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## jdemar (Oct 29, 2012)

13160.


----------

